# New Hats!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Check them out...they'll see ya comin  

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=product&id=444&parent=20


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I ordered mine yesterday along with another OGF decal. What are the rest of you guys waiting for?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I got mine and i dont even hunt.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

chaunc said:


> I got mine and i dont even hunt.


Well you got the hat, now you can start LOL:!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

What's going on in the shipping department? I ordered on the 6th? Still haven't received anything.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

chaunc said:


> I got mine and i dont even hunt.


Should have said i ordered mine. It hasn't got here yet. Whats up? Is everything alright?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll check and see what's up. I know part of the orders have been shipped.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Everything is fine.  Your hats have been shipped.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got it today. Nice looking hat.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I got mine hat as well. But I did NOT receive my OGF decal?????? A little help please???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It was mailed last Thursday. I'll send you another one if you don't get it by tomorrow. Check your PM's


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

DaleM said:


> It was mailed last Thursday. I'll send you another one if you don't get it by tomorrow. Check your PM's


I got the PM. Thanks. I'll let you know tomorrow, that is if the mail shows up before I leave for work.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

be nice to see ogf trucker hats sometime


----------

